# The Rabbit - Horse connection



## SnootyPuffs (May 30, 2010)

Anyone at all into horses as well? I ask, since, bun's and equines are very very alike even regarding behavior in some ways. I've seen horses do binkies.

Let's see, 
-neither can toss their lunch
-both eat hay and require plentiful roughage (both = hindgut fermenters)
-prey species
-generally live in herds (both employ herd hierarchy - pecking order)
-both can be territorial about stall/cage space.
-rabbitries have "barns" lol! 
-both rabbits and equines teeth continually grow! Horse teeth get floated...Bun's get them clipped (and have so many issues with molars!!!)
-they both poop plenty te he he.... (both attract flies like crazy)
-both have high risk for colic ( ex. impaction, gas)
-horses chew wood too (seen enough fences with eaten top boards!)
-horses (like bun's) can pair up with another horse (and don't want to be separated)
-and a rabbit savvy vet??? costs plenty (much like an equine vet) 

....I could go on....


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 1, 2010)

I knew that horses and rabbits GI tract were similar but I didn't know they had that much in common! It is very interesting. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 1, 2010)

I worked with horses for many years and have been intrigued by some of the similarities.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks for this post!! When researching Library articles, I usually seek out horse sites, there is a world of useful info for rabbits there, too.

And I always prefer to recommend a horse vet over a cat or dog vet when a rabbit vet isn't available. 

Thanks again! 


sas :thanks:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 2, 2010)

also horses and rabbits tend to bond to one person a lot more than anyone else...and they both expect attention on their time


----------



## bigwigbunny (Jun 4, 2010)

I have horses! Free hay!


----------



## Luluznewz (Jun 8, 2010)

I have horses too. Sometimes they do act like insanely expensive rabbits. They are also skittish like rabbits ( and most other pray animals). M

My horse tries to boss me around too, just like my rabbit. Interesting...


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 8, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> And I always prefer to recommend a horse vet over a cat or dog vet when a rabbit vet isn't available.



Wow- how interesting! It's like when describing a Hyrax as the closest living relative of an Elephant! Unbelievable but fascinating!

Jen


----------



## baymist (Jun 11, 2010)

I have one Morgan horse, sometimes it does strike me that his personality is much like my Mini Rexes -- curious, wants to be with you, and comical too! 

Long ago the lady who got me into rabbits, who also owned the farm where I boarded my horses, told me: If a horse can eat it, pretty much a rabbit can too. She gave her English Angoras horse feed (the sweet kind) to get them in show condition, they loved it and looked great!


----------



## golfdiva (Jun 15, 2010)

And, like rabbits, I bet horses don't like being picked up! lol!


----------



## Hazel-Mom (Jun 16, 2010)

*golfdiva wrote: *


> And, like rabbits, I bet horses don't like being picked up! lol!


LOL! If I had a horse, I could easily live with that!


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jun 18, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Thanks for this post!! When researching Library articles, I usually seek out horse sites, there is a world of useful info for rabbits there, too.
> 
> And I always prefer to recommend a horse vet over a cat or dog vet when a rabbit vet isn't available.
> 
> ...


one would think the farm country dvm would have some experience with rabbits,,but my deceased bun on the rainbow bridge doesnt care for either dvm...sincerely james wallerray:


----------

